# New AW IMR 18650 3000mAh 20A



## Rob Fisher

Opportunity for an on the ball Vendor! Bring these in! 


http://www.rtdvapor.com/new-aw-imr-18650-3-7v-3000mah-flat-top/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Mmmm........Uncle Rob, how sure can we be this is the real thing? 3000mah for a 20amp battery sounds a bit fishy.


----------



## drew

zadiac said:


> Mmmm........Uncle Rob, how sure can we be this is the real thing? 3000mah for a 20amp battery sounds a bit fishy.



It's probably the LG HG2. All the specs match up.

http://batterybro.com/collections/all/products/lg-chem-18650-hg2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

drew said:


> It's probably the LG HG2. All the specs match up.
> 
> http://batterybro.com/collections/all/products/lg-chem-18650-hg2



As far as I know (I might be mistaken), AW is a manufacturer and not a re-wrapper. I'm just concerned that this might be a fake.


----------



## Genosmate

zadiac said:


> As far as I know (I might be mistaken), AW is a manufacturer and not a re-wrapper. I'm just concerned that this might be a fake.


I doubt the ones @Rob Fisher links to are fakes as RTD Vapour are authorised vendors of original AW's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

@zadiac, Allan Wong (aka AW) buys from various manufacturers, he then selects the best performing batches through his vigorous testing regime and re-wraps them with AW wrappers if they meet the set AW standards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> @zadiac, Allan Wong (aka AW) buys from various manufacturers, he then selects the best performing batches through his vigorous testing regime and re-wraps them with AW wrappers if they meet the set AW standards.



Ah, thank you Ohm Johan. That clears it up for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Mmmm........Uncle Rob, how sure can we be this is the real thing? 3000mah for a 20amp battery sounds a bit fishy.



This web site only sell authentic's. Best battery shop on the planet! I can guarantee they are authentic's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> This web site only sell authentic's. Best battery shop on the planet! I can guarantee they are authentic's.



Good to know. Thanks Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Rob Fisher said:


> This web site only sell authentic's. Best battery shop on the planet! I can guarantee they are authentic's.



Rewraps are still authentic.
They're just B or C grade batteries, but totally legitimate. Almost never A grade. 

I'd still have more confidence in proper A grade LG HG2's


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Rewraps are still authentic.
> They're just B or C grade batteries, but totally legitimate. Almost never A grade.
> 
> I'd still have more confidence in proper A grade LG HG2's



Roger that... my confidence level is still with AW... I guess because his batteries have always had a good following on ECF and with the other Reonauts!

But you have perked my interest and will be trying the LG HG2's! Thanks!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Rob Fisher said:


> But you have perked my interest and will be trying the LG HG2's! Thanks!




If you check out "Pegasus Vapor Academy" on youtube, he has a a series of in depth battery videos. if you build high, LG makes a battery called the MJ1 thats 3500mAh it has a 10A limit.

Here is a link to a really useful site with battery specs. http://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-w...73059-new-lg-mj1-18650-battery-review-3500mah

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Once you get into it, B and C batteries are usually graded as such, because of a disparity in their specs, usually not quite enough mAh. But in some cases their defects are worse, like defective CID's (its the part that's meant to come loose and release pressure in the event of a vent). 

I suspect thats what's happened with the recent eFest issues (my 2800mAh ones, are still performing like champs). 

That said, I'd be really keen to stock up on some HG2's. I'm mainly running parallel these days (With the exception of my Sigelei 100W). But once i get my iStick 100W which is dual parallel, then i'll be totally converted i think. dual HG2's in parallel should net me approximately a 30A limit, which I'm comfortable with, as I'm estimating the mod won't draw more than 20-25A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

zadiac said:


> As far as I know (I might be mistaken), AW is a manufacturer and not a re-wrapper. I'm just concerned that this might be a fake.


AW is a rewrapper. He buys batteries from manufacturers and tests them all to his specs then puts his stamp of approval on them for sale. He is one of the most respected rewrapped brands because of the testing he does before he puts his name on the cells. AW = Andrew Wong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Gazzacpt said:


> AW is a rewrapper. He buys batteries from manufacturers and tests them all to his specs then puts his stamp of approval on them for sale. He is one of the most respected rewrapped brands because of the testing he does before he puts his name on the cells. AW = Andrew Wong.


Certain defects are hard to test for such as defective CID's. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Gazzacpt said:


> AW is a rewrapper. He buys batteries from manufacturers and tests them all to his specs then puts his stamp of approval on them for sale. He is one of the most respected rewrapped brands because of the testing he does before he puts his name on the cells. AW = Andrew Wong.



lol....yeah, I know. Rob Fisher explained it a few posts up


----------



## Silver

Great find @Rob Fisher 

My time for a battery restock is coming soon

If our vendors get these in, i will definitely buy a few

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

